
Is anyone using VR to collaborate remotely with colleagues? - bjones
My engineering team is entirely distributed. We write software and build architecture to process data.<p>We joke about using VR all the time to whiteboard projects. There&#x27;s probably a lot of other collaborative stuff we could be doing in there as well. The problem is, only one person has an HTC Vive, so we can&#x27;t test if this is useful.<p>I&#x27;m curious if anyone is using VR in this capacity for real work.<p>Do you use it often?
Is it beneficial?
Are there any benefits that surprised you?
Anything you thought would work that doesn&#x27;t?<p>Does anyone get enough benefit to justify business expenses to buy VR for your teams?
======
sequoiar6868
in plan

